# Wheres the krausen?



## DigitalGiraffe (19/12/16)

I've put down a ginger beer using the popular recipe off the forums (the name escapes me at the moment) All ginger, honey, brown sugar, lemons, limes, cinnamon, yeast nutrient... I pitched a pack of US05 and there was no action for close to 3 days. Temp was held steady at 22 degrees. The last ginger beer I made using US05 had a crazy krausen on top. I dropped in another sachet of US05 and gave it a hit of oxygen but still no krausen, the gladwrap over the top looks to have a bit of a dome so I'm guessing it may be fermenting away? I'll take a gravity reading in a few days but is it possible for a ginger beer to ferment out with no krausen?


----------



## manticle (19/12/16)

Proteins in beer/wort are mostly responsible for the krausen.

While fermenting ginger beer and cider may display some foaming, you won't get anywhere near the same as malt barley beer.


----------



## pcqypcqy (19/12/16)

Yes, it can ferment with no Krausen. When I started brewing extact kits, I never even knew what krausen was until I shifted to all grain.

Take a reading if you're really worried.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (19/12/16)

Cheers guys,

The last one I did a few years back was from a tin. It foamed more than any beer that I've ever brewed, was topping up the airlock every few hours. Will take a reading tonight.

Fingers crossed it's doing its thing as its for the mother in law!


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (21/12/16)

Just in case anyone else experiences this, the ginger beer is fermenting away nicely and is almost done. Initial taste test from the sample was great. I can't wait to get this into a keg for NYE.

Cheers!


----------



## pcqypcqy (21/12/16)

i haven't done it since i started all grain, but for a while I was doing a kit ginger beer with extra ginger, brown sugar, honey, cinnamon, cloves, and chilli. Should do it again.


----------

